# Bolsa Chica State Beach



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We're heading out tomorrow for five days at Bolsa Chica State Beach. We've never been there before and I don't know quite what to expect.

They have wi-fi there, but I don't have a laptop








Will give a full report when we get home next Friday









Take care everyone and have a safe holiday!
Dawn


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Enjoy! Been to that beach and the pier many times over the years, but never camped there. First date with DW was there (got a parking ticket from HB's finest). I'm flying out to Orange County tomorrow.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Bye Bye, Skippershe... Hope you have a great time!
We'll miss you


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

You're going all the way to Huntington from Costa Mesa?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

h2oman said:


> You're going all the way to Huntington from Costa Mesa?


I know, can you believe it? I'm going to check to see if there are any KOA's along our route...
8 miles is going to be murder


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Ok who do you know? We have been trying for a couple of years to get a site on that beach. It seem like they are always booked. A word of caution it is OK to have a cold one in the camping site but watch out if you walk the 10 foot to the fire rings with one because you will get a ticket, so be careful and have a good time. Kirk


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Kirk,

I guess you could call it luck and a few cancellations from others can't hurt. I began looking for a spot there in July, just kept logging on to reserveamerica.com daily and managed to get 5 nights down there piece by piece. First I got 2 nights in one spot, then I was able to add another night to that one, and finally a beachfront spot opened up for another two nights. We do have to move once, but since they only have elec and water, we're going to have to dump once anyway.

Electric and water, I'm not going to know how to act!!









Thanks for the heads up on the adult bevs...I called ahead and asked that very question


----------



## ali (Aug 6, 2006)

skippershe said:


> just kept logging on to reserveamerica.com daily


Thanks for bringing this website to our attention, I'd never heard of it and think it'll be really useful.

Ali


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Have a great trip Dawn. I may have missed you before you left but will keep an eye out for the follow up upon your return. Be safe and have fun.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

campmg said:


> Have a great trip Dawn. I may have missed you before you left but will keep an eye out for the follow up upon your return. Be safe and have fun.


Thanks Mitch,

We're leaving in just a few minutes, have a nice rest of the weekend...be home Friday








Bye!!


----------



## langefk (Aug 17, 2006)

Have a safe trip.

We live close by, but have never camped there.

We are really loking forward to your report on Bolsa Chica State Beach.

Fritz


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi all








Got home Friday afternoon and have been unpacking and cleaning ever since.

OK, so here's my review on Bolsa Chica State Beach...
First of all, I would not recommend this place on a really busy holiday. We arrived on Sunday and had a difficult time getting into the CG because the front gate was closed to thru traffic. I called the office's number and was told that we would have to wait an hour until the parking lot had freed up some space. I had to explain that we had camping reservations and that we were not going to cruise PCH to pass the time. They finally told us that there was a back entrance and gave us a gate code number to open the lock.

We finally got in, backed into our site in the inland row and realized that the highway was 25 feet behind us and our forward view was nothing but a row of TT's and RV's. We were literally in a parking lot and it wasn't very pretty.

Our son constantly wanted to ride his bike, so we had to watch out for cars every few seconds it seemed. There was a bike path along the sand, which was a nice way to get some exercise.

Because our reservations were pieced together (1 day, then 2 days, then 2 more days) you had to go to the front gate to get new parking passes for the TT and TV each time a new reservation started. If you had more than 1 car as we did, you had to pay an additional $10.00 per day to park.

Our Outbacker friends, dmichaelis, his dw and ds arrived on Monday early afternoon and stayed until Friday. Trixie and I even enjoyed a few shopping excursions after taking the kids to school. It was great to get to spend time with them...the best part was hanging out together by the pump out station while waiting for our turns. Nothing like having lunch while emptying the black tank huh David? LOL









We finally got to move over to the beach front row for the last two nights, and let me tell you that the difference was like night and day. We could finally see the water, feel the breeze and fall asleep to the sound of waves crashing on the shore.

All in all, we had a good time. If you ever do decide to camp here, just make sure to get a beach front site and try to go mid week or in the off season. Contrary to what I had heard, the camp hosts are very nice people...We had no problems with them whatsoever.

Dawn


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Hi all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Camping on the beach. That sounds nice. Pics?


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Dawn, lets see, you say you have the code to the back gate, hummmm. I have to agree beach front is the only way to go. Kirk


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

He Lee ...did you see one fellow on here from Jax camped right on the beach in Vilano...(just before St. Augustine on A1A) for free. You can drive on that beach. Looks like he had a grad time!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Dawn, what was that gate code again? I must have misplaced it.

Glad the trip improved once you got the beach spot. I'll keep an eye out for pictures.

Mitch


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Our observations of Bolsa Chica were largely the same. However, we probably won't go back there for the reasons you listed. The difference between inland and "beach front" sites is only a driveway and the cars racing down PCH are a real annoyance.

We do love BC and go there often with the kids, just not to camp.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

sleecjr said:


> Dawn, lets see, you say you have the code to the back gate, hummmm. I have to agree beach front is the only way to go. Kirk


They change the gate code every week


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Dawn,

Glad you didn't have any problems with the Camp Hosts at BCSB.

Count yourself lucky on this trip.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Dawn,

Welcome home!








Glad to hear the trip was good, and that eventually you found your way into a god site.
Sign anybody up for Zion while you were there?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

